# Message for CAZ



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

HI Caz
  Thanks for the support. What you wrote was lovely and really guided 
me in writing mine. Im sure you will make a wonderful mommy when the 
time is right.  What stage are you at now?
  Thanks for the insight of whats to come.  I soooooo want to start now 
and im sure time will fly then!
  Im going to call Lena today as my nasal spray still hasnt arrived 
(sent 1 week ago) and hopefully they will have another recipient lined up.  
I cant understand why they would turn you down after waiting for nearly 
3 years. Do they drop down the list if they decline?
  So my fingers are crossed. I really hope theyve matched me! Will let 
you know.
  Thanks again for all your help
  Lol
  xxx


----------

